#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  voodoo symbols in candles are safe?

## darkdracul

I have the book of "The enchanted candle" by lady Rea 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Enchanted-...pr_product_top


but there are like voodoo symbols (veves) to crab in the candles, and invoke the deities of voodoo and santeria, hindu among others to work with, my question is: that to work with Santeria dieties or voodoo is necessary to be initiated in these religions?

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

It depends on your personal belief system. Most chaos magician's don't believe so, whereas an orthodox voodoo or hindu practitioner would probably tell you otherwise.

----------


## NemnochAdore

Considering that man made gods I suppose we can do whatever the hell we like, no? Even if that is not true it's not up for us to dictate to one another what the deities want or don't want, or decide who can and cannot call upon them. Ask them yourself for a sign. People make rituals and cults, not the deities, so to me it is like asking " whoever was the first person to come up with this ****....what would they say?"
Besides Santeria is saint worship, which is Catholics who can't make up their minds whether they are monotheistic or pagans. Saints are for anyone who wishes to call upon them...I am anti-catholic but I still call upon a saint here and there because they just happened to catch my liking. Mostly because the occult shops in San Anto' are mostly Santeria shops

----------

